# Deputy James Thorne, Kern County, CA



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Deputy Sheriff James Throne 
*Kern County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Friday, May 23, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 23, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy James Throne was killed when his patrol car collided with another patrol car as they were responding to back up deputies involved in a foot chase.

Deputy Throne was westbound on Blackburn Street while the other deputy was driving a marked car northbound on Weedpatch Highway. As the other deputy approached the intersection, Deputy Throne pulled into the intersection, where he was struck.

The other deputy suffered major injuries and is being treated at Kern Medical Center.

Deputy Throne was on the force for two and a half years and previously served with the Taft Police Department. He is survived by wife and three children.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP!


----------

